# IBS etc



## betsy (Mar 4, 2021)

I too have tried various meds. dicyclomine helps a bit but also makes it worse. My main problem is to get the gas out. It likes to stay down on my lower right side and curdle away. I doesnt stop me from exercise, ie. swim, cycle, walk, but it certainly can ceuin your day with the constant nagging. I live on low fodmaps, plenty of fruit, veg, chicken, and gluten free stuff, alth I cheat with a bran muffin. We have to have to bend the rules now and then. It drives my husban crazy as he feels useless and cant help me, espcially when I cry. I am very sensitive, emotional with a lot of anxiety. I had a good day yesterday with little symptoms, yeah for me! I am changing my laxative from senokot, to restorolax, and now the all time favourite - METAMUCIL.

Yesterday I has two doses of Met., half dose of restorolax, and some cbd oil. I think my mistake was combining the metamucil with rlax.

Any comments?

Betsy


----------

